# BMTC introduces another first of its kind service in India (track buses using SMS)



## ambandla (Feb 19, 2007)

As you all know Bangalore Metropolitan Transport corp. (BMTC) is running volvo city buses for quite sometime now.

They have now introduced a new service.

"Yelli Iddira?" is a service provided by CL Infotech Pvt Ltd (www.clinf.com) to BMTC commuters to track buses (presently only VOLVO) using on-line GPS data  provided by BMTC .

How to use:

Supposing you are in Koramangala, and wish to go to Electronics City. The VOLVO bus route no V356C, connecting Kempe Gowda Bus Station and Electronic City (refer ‘route info’ above), touches Koramangala at Hosur road Junction (check post), and Madivala Police Station.

To know the current location of the buses along the route, send an SMS message to 99456 34666 reading ‘Yi V356C U’, where
  	· Yi stands for ‘Yelli Iddira?’,  
  	· ‘V356c’ is the route number,
  	· ‘U’ stands for ‘up’ (buses heading out of the 'starting station' are
  	  designated to as ‘up’, and buses heading towards the 'starting
  	  station' are designated as ‘down’).

And, within a minute, you will receive a reply stating, for example, “Singasandra; Bangalore Dairy; Maharani’s College”, meaning there are three buses on this route currently, each of them approaching the stops listed, after having left the previous stops. The bus approaching Singasandra is of no use to you now, and, depending on the time at your disposal, you may choose to catch either of the other two buses reaching up to one of the stops in / near Koramangala.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

nice info man... But its sms based.. Wen ll they introduce full fledged gps in india


----------



## ferrarif50 (Feb 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> nice info man... But its sms based.. Wen ll they introduce full fledged gps in india



This solution is GPS and GPRS based.


----------



## ambandla (Feb 19, 2007)

this is automated. Send SMS, the tracker takes your query and finds bus location through GPS and will reply to the SMS


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 19, 2007)

wow ... since i'm new in B'lore ....this will b really helpful 4 me... thnx 4 info


----------



## kirangp (Feb 19, 2007)

BMTC has been thinking some unique ways to improve transportation services in Bangalore..This itself shows why they are the only profit making Govt Bus Transportation Service in the whole of India...and gud work about the info..Hadnt read anywhere in papers that it has been introduced


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 19, 2007)

DTC tried GPS earlier but failed miserably, moreover the buses with GPS made such sounds as if someone had fixed time bomb in it


----------



## ambandla (Feb 19, 2007)

I tried this today in blr and it works. It was announced this morning in Radio City and is already operational


----------



## planetcall (Feb 19, 2007)

Management of Buses in Bangalore is pathetic. On several occasions you will find 2 or 3 buses of same numbers coming together and for the next 45 mins or so there will not be any bus at all of that number. They should look at it. Buses of same number should not leave simultaneously and the time duration must be strictly maintained.
The service started by bmtc is indeed very good and first of its kind but since it is a pilot project, it is only limited to volvo where as the majority uses the general buses. I hope it is extended to all the buses  Moreover, the live data should be available on internet as well. Hope they read this.


----------



## ambandla (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with planetcall. The mgmt is pathetic. The worst thing is hundreds of buses are rented to infy and other IT companies at peak time. These buses go with less number of passengers and the public buses, you know how they are.

There are couple of IT companes that use BMTC buses for private transport. Having huge profits, can't they have their own buses or cabs that are provided by logistics companies like "roots logistics"? 

Sometimes I used to wait for 1hr to get a bus to office. Now, I subscribed to company cab (this is not a BMTC bus) and feeling lot better. 

For more light on this, just stand near Silk board junction in bangalore and see how many hired BMTC buses go through that place, how many passengers are there in those and how many are standing in the public bus stop waiting for bus.

The Volvo bus service eased the life of those who can afford that travel and cannot stand in non-AC buses. This new addition is a really good initative and hope it stays there for long.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

ferrarif50 said:
			
		

> This solution is GPS and GPRS based.


well its only GPS+SMS based... GPRS isnt even involved...
and for the end users its only SMS based...


----------



## kirangp (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: BMTC introduces another first of its kind service in India (track buses using SMS*



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> DTC tried GPS earlier but failed miserably, moreover the buses with GPS made such sounds as if someone had fixed time bomb in it



time bomb huh....that surely sounds fun to terrify the passengers...lolz


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey its G8!! Atleast in Bangalore it has been done...

It is Politicians all responsible ...  

If a ministry is headed by members of this Forum... Many new Technologies will be introduced n used ...      

Thousands of technologies yet to come!!
THIS DECADE WILL BE FOR CONVERGENCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: BMTC introduces another first of its kind service in India (track buses using SMS*

I read abt this info in the newspapers a few weeks back and its gud to have this feature as i travel a lot in buses but *HELL not in the VOLVOS*


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: BMTC introduces another first of its kind service in India (track buses using SMS*



			
				kirangp said:
			
		

> time bomb huh....that surely sounds fun to terrify the passengers...lolz



Actually it made sounds like Beep Beep Beep
Now this is how a time bomb sounds like in a bollywood movie and most of the Indians get their info about such things from movies only.


----------

